# Solved: internet explorer won't connect



## zippity_dd (Jan 7, 2011)

I am using Firefox browser right now with full internet access. But the IE won't connect to the internet. I have the same problem with Google Earth, which also stopped connecting. I paid for and downloaded PC Fix repair program. It did not repair the problem and I'm also unable to send them a report from inside their program because it says I have no internet connection, but obviously I do. Any ideas? Thanks....

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft® Windows Vista Home Premium , Service Pack 2, 32 bit
Processor: Genuine Intel(R) CPU 2140 @ 1.60GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 1014 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family, 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 217290 MB, Free - 141356 MB; D: Total - 10181 MB, Free - 3967 MB; J: Total - 11000 MB, Free - 10260 MB; K: Total - 78152 MB, Free - 47727 MB; 
Motherboard: ELITEGROUP, 945GCT-M3, 3.1, 0000 
Antivirus: AVG Anti-Virus Free, Disabled


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Open Internet Explorer. Click Tools > Internet Options > Connections > Lan settings > Proxy server > Advanced > delete proxy server settings > click OK > uncheck all boxes > click OK.


----------



## zippity_dd (Jan 7, 2011)

I have done this many times. It has no effect. IE screen still says *Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage*

then the "diagnose connection problems" result is Windows did not find any problems with this computers internet connections?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Please click *HERE* to download and install *HijackThis.* 

Run it and select *Do a system scan and save a logfile* from the Main Menu.

The log will be saved in Notepad. Copy and paste the log in your next post.

*IMPORTANT: Do not fix anything*


----------



## zippity_dd (Jan 7, 2011)

Here's the log; hope it's helpful ----
>
>
>
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 4:21:24 PM, on 1/7/2011
Platform: Windows Vista SP1 (WinNT 6.00.1905)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18975)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7500 Series\lxdlamon.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7500 Series\lxdlmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\itype.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\Windows\ModPS2Key.exe
C:\Windows\zHotkey.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\BOWEP\spider.exe
C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\dpupdchk.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.excite.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.gateway.com/g/startpage.html?Ch=Retail&SubCH=nofound&Br=GTW&Loc=ENG_US&Sys=DTP&M=GM5642E
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.gateway.com/g/startpage.html?Ch=Retail&SubCH=nofound&Br=GTW&Loc=ENG_US&Sys=DTP&M=GM5642E
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.gateway.com/g/sidepanel.html?Ch=Retail&SubCH=nofound&Br=GTW&Loc=ENG_US&Sys=DTP&M=GM5642E
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec NCO BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files\Norton Security Suite\Engine\4.0.0.127\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files\Norton Security Suite\Engine\4.0.0.127\IPSBHO.DLL
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.1.1309.3572\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files\Norton Security Suite\Engine\4.0.0.127\coIEPlg.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mcagent_exe] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe /runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShowWnd] ShowWnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiteAdvisor] C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6028\SiteAdv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG9_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG9\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark 7500 Series Fax Server] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7500 Series\fm3032.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxdlamon] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7500 Series\lxdlamon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxdlmon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7500 Series\lxdlmon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "C:\Program Files\Winamp\Winampa.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [REGSHAVE] C:\Program Files\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.EXE /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [itype] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\itype.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Skytel] Skytel.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ModPS2] ModPS2Key.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CHotkey] zHotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Launcher] %WINDIR%\SMINST\launcher.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: ½«´ËÍ¼Æ¬Ìí¼ÓÎªRealOA Messenger±íÇé - C:\Program Files\TeeSupport\addFace.htm
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgpp.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: avgrsstx.dll
O23 - Service: AVG Free E-mail Scanner (avg9emc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free WatchDog (avg9wd) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: lxdlCATSCustConnectService - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\\lxdlserv.exe
O23 - Service: lxdl_device - - C:\Windows\system32\lxdlcoms.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Security Suite (N360) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Security Suite\Engine\4.0.0.127\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: NMSAccessU - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CDBurnerXP\NMSAccessU.exe

--
End of file - 7322 bytes


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Uninstall Norton and McAfee and run the respective Removal Tools: Norton, McAfee. You can reinstall one of them after testing, so make sure you have your Product key.


----------



## zippity_dd (Jan 7, 2011)

Great job this time. Finally, after trying a dozen fixes, your problem solving has worked. I appreciate your help to the extreme!


----------



## zippity_dd (Jan 7, 2011)

Just for you Terrynet. Don't know if you're allowed to accept gifts, but I'm a music producer and have a new CD called "Banned in Jersey City" by Cool Specs. Go the website (theCoolSpecs.com) and click on the special offer, and I'll include additional CDs, T-shirts or sunglasses, whatever you may be interested in having. Thanks again.... Frank.....


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

> Here's the log; hope it's helpful ----


It was helpful alright in showing us you had Norton, McAfee and AVG on the same computer. 

Always make sure to uninstall all previous antivirus programs before installing new ones. Norton is notorious for connection issues when not properly uninstalled or when its subscription expires.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for the offer, but no, we do not accept gifts. Although I would have accepted promised chocolate chip cookies, chocolate cakes, and the like but the folks always reneged or required me to travel half way across the continent to pick them up. 

Should mention that the site always accepts donations to keep it alive so that some of can spend gobs of time here.

And, finally, your thanks should go mostly to Phantom010. He's the one who did the real work here. I just had the pleasure of beating him to the punch this time (he was still reading while I was typing). 

You can mark this solved using the







button at the upper left of the page.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

> And, finally, your thanks should go mostly to Phantom010. He's the one who did the real work here. I just had the pleasure of beating him to the punch this time (he was still reading while I was typing).


I don't mind if the CDs go to you *TerryNet*. I'll settle for a simple thank you note... written on the back of a twenty dollar bill...


----------



## zippity_dd (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey Phantom, not a bribe or payment. Go to theCoolSpecs.com, buy one CD and I'll send you whatever T-shirts or sunglasses you'd like as a bonus to your purchase. That way we all win! Thanks again. I knew Norton was the culprit for a month, but I just couldn't get around it. Thanks again. Frank.......


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're quite welcome!


----------



## zippity_dd (Jan 7, 2011)

The next day after the IE fix, suddenly the windows explorer keeps restarting each time you try to open a file. Here is the error message:

Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
Application Name: explorer.exe
Application Version: 6.0.6002.18005
Application Timestamp: 49e01da5
Fault Module Name: ntdll.dll
Fault Module Version: 6.0.6002.18005
Fault Module Timestamp: 49e03821
Exception Code: c0000005
Exception Offset: 00024a8d
OS Version: 6.0.6002.2.2.0.768.3
Locale ID: 1033
Additional Information 1: e51a
Additional Information 2: 4c0d4d78887f76d971d5d00f1f20a433
Additional Information 3: e51a
Additional Information 4: 4c0d4d78887f76d971d5d00f1f20a433

Any help will be greatly appreciated. Frank.....


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Can you post a few of your latest minidump files? They are located in C:\WINDOWS\Minidump. *ZIP* them and attach them to your next post.

Right-click the minidump file, select *Send To*, then select *Compressed (zipped) Folder*.

Windows will compress (zip) the file and save the new zipped file in the same location.

If you get an Access Denied error, *disable the UAC*.


----------



## zippity_dd (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey Phantom, here's the problem with that. Whenever I right click on something, the explorer stops working. After we fixed IE 2 days ago by removing the Norton and McAfee, I did the routine Windows updates. Since then I can't open the security center, and I can't remove the remnants of the AVG, which tries to load in the tray. That's in addition to the explorer problem.


----------



## zippity_dd (Jan 7, 2011)

file:///C:/Windows/Minidump/Mini081810-01.dmpfile:///C:/Windows/Minidump/Mini120910-01.dmpfile:///C:/Windows/Minidump/Mini121510-01.dmp

I was not able to zip these because of the explorer crashes; are these copies something you can see? I also have security center problems. I can't turn it on after opening the control panel page for it; also AVG has a remnant left somewhere that tries to access the start-up tray.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Why did you try removing AVG? You needed to keep at least one antivirus.

The proper way to remove AVG is to run the *AVG Remover*.


----------



## zippity_dd (Jan 7, 2011)

I am not able to do a zip file because the windows explorer crashes as soon as you right click on anything: Here's what the crash message is:

Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
Application Name: explorer.exe
Application Version: 6.0.6001.18164
Application Timestamp: 4907e242
Fault Module Name: ntdll.dll
Fault Module Version: 6.0.6001.18000
Fault Module Timestamp: 4791a7a6
Exception Code: c0000005
Exception Offset: 0001e6fa
OS Version: 6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID: 1033
Additional Information 1: fd00
Additional Information 2: ea6f5fe8924aaa756324d57f87834160
Additional Information 3: fd00
Additional Information 4: ea6f5fe8924aaa756324d57f87834160

I can open the dump files, but of course the numbers mean nothing to me. Is there something I look for and tell you about? I could send them to you as an attachment if you give me an email address. Thanks, Frank...


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Reboot the computer into *Safe Mode with Networking* and try it again.


----------



## zippity_dd (Jan 7, 2011)

I did figure out a roundabout way to create the zip file but I need to an email address to send it to you. I can't move it into this box; windows explorer won't let me. I can attach it to a yahoo email if you send me a message at [email addr. removed by mod]

after installing the latest windows updates, I have no restore points listed anymore (which I was going to try next); and my recycle bin was emptied. I still can't turn on my security center or reinstall AVG.
thanks for any new ideas, Frank


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

How did you uninstall McAfee and Norton? Did you use the tools provided by *TerryNet*?

To remove McAfee, you must first uninstall it from "Programs and Features". Then, run the *McAfee Consumer Product Removal Tool*.

To remove Norton, run the *Norton Removal Tool*.

To remove AVG, run the *AVG Remover*.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

zippity_dd, I removed your email address above, as it can attract spam to you and it is a violation of our rule:



> Keep Support in the Forums
> 
> For the safety of our members, we must require that all technical support take place in the forums. This offers the opportunity for peer-review with the hope that bad advice can be corrected. Having problems and solutions publicly visible may also help someone in the future who is experiencing the same issue. As a result, we do not allow assistance to be given via email or Private Message.


I assume that I need not mention that you shouldn't be asking for the email address of anybody else.

Unless your .zip is too large you can attach it. Click on *Go Advanced* below the quick reply window, scroll down to *Manage Attachments*, and you will see how to proceed.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You need to *attach* the zipped files, not paste them.

*How To Attach A File*


----------



## zippity_dd (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi guys, 

sorry about the email questions. I was not aware of the regulations and didn't mean to cause concern.

As far as removing the 3 antivirus programs, I did use the separate tools you sent me to. Norton and McAfee uninstalled completely, AVG still pops up with a problem with the AVG tray every time I log on, though I did find and remove the AVG tray key in the register.

My main problems remain the windows explorer malfunction and the security center, which won't turn on. I will attach the one most recent mini dump, but the date on that is 12/9/10, and these problems didn't crop up until 1/9/11, after your successful fixes with internet explorer, which remains totally operational.

Thanks again, Frank....


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Given the date on that minidump file, it's useless.

Can you please post a completely new HijackThis log?


----------



## zippity_dd (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey guys, Just to restate the 3 minor problems -- desktop windows explorer shuts down on right clicks; security center won't turn on; AVG won't reinstall. Thanks, here's the latest HiJackThis log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 6:29:03 PM, on 1/15/2011
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18999)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Windows\ModPS2Key.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7500 Series\lxdlmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7500 Series\lxdlamon.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\itype.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Windows\zHotkey.exe
K:\Program Files\AIM\Sysfiles\AIMWDInstall.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\dpupdchk.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Windows\ModPS2Key.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7500 Series\lxdlmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7500 Series\lxdlamon.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\itype.exe
C:\Windows\zHotkey.exe
C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\dpupdchk.exe
C:\Program Files\BOWEP\spider.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HiJackThis.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = Preserve
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.excite.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.gateway.com/g/startpage.html?Ch=Retail&SubCH=nofound&Br=GTW&Loc=ENG_US&Sys=DTP&M=GM5642E
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.gateway.com/g/startpage.html?Ch=Retail&SubCH=nofound&Br=GTW&Loc=ENG_US&Sys=DTP&M=GM5642E
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.gateway.com/g/sidepanel.html?Ch=Retail&SubCH=nofound&Br=GTW&Loc=ENG_US&Sys=DTP&M=GM5642E
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = localhost;127.0.0.1:80
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.1.1309.3572\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShowWnd] ShowWnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [REGSHAVE] C:\Program Files\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.EXE /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ModPS2] ModPS2Key.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxdlmon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7500 Series\lxdlmon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxdlamon] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7500 Series\lxdlamon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark 7500 Series Fax Server] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 7500 Series\fm3032.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [itype] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\itype.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CHotkey] zHotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BigFix] c:\program files\Bigfix\bigfix.exe /atstartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG9_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG9\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AIMWDInstallFilename] K:\Program Files\AIM\Sysfiles\AIMWDInstall.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RtHDVCpl.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Launcher] %WINDIR%\SMINST\launcher.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-1496368774-3464108514-2622838651-1000\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe (User 'Kathy')
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: ½«´ËÍ¼Æ¬Ìí¼ÓÎªRealOA Messenger±íÇé - C:\Program Files\TeeSupport\addFace.htm
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgpp.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: avgrsstx.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: lxdlCATSCustConnectService - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\\lxdlserv.exe
O23 - Service: lxdl_device - - C:\Windows\system32\lxdlcoms.exe
O23 - Service: NMSAccessU - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CDBurnerXP\NMSAccessU.exe

--
End of file - 7665 bytes


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm wondering if malware isn't present on your computer. The following entry wasn't there in your previous log:

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = localhost;127.0.0.1:80

That may very well be related to your AVG and Security Center problems.

Run HijackThis again.

Select *Do a system scan only*.

Put a check mark on:

*R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = localhost;127.0.0.1:80*

Click *Fix checked*.

In Firefox, click Tools > Options... > General > Advanced > Network > Settings > delete proxy settings > select *No proxy *> click OK.


----------



## zippity_dd (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi, I did what you suggested. There has been no change. Windows explorer still stops working if I right click on any desktop icon.


----------



## zippity_dd (Jan 7, 2011)

This was supposed to be added to my last message, but I had problems zipping it until I copied it from owner appdata to a file the winzip could access.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Run a search on your computer for *wininit.exe*.

Please post back the results.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Got any feedback?


----------



## zippity_dd (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey phantom010, sorry for the delay. I've had problems getting a browser to open. The internet explorer fix did work out well; and I have been able to reinstall AVG and fix the avgtray problem. Now, though, it's the mozilla firefox that won't open. The windows explorer seems to be fixed. it was some conflict between an nt-dll and apphelp.dll. Although it's not repaired completely because firefix doesn't open. I searched wininit.exe, went to the system32 file, but nothing happens when I right click or try to open the wininit.exe. 
Thanks, Frank....


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Submit the file to:

*Jotti's Malware Scan*

*VirusTotal*

Let me know what they say about it.

By the way, did you run a complete search for the file (including hidden files) on your computer with the Search Assistant?


----------



## zippity_dd (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey, 
Here's the one scan that went through.
Jotti's reports: Scan finished. 0 out of 19 scanners reported malware.
File size: 96768 bytes Filetype: PE32 executable for MS Windows (GUI) Intel 80386 32-bit MD5: 101ba3ea053480bb5d957ef37c06b5ed SHA1: 738ef691944f08cf0c405a52f3f55e99ef6e8e6e 
*>*
*the VT scan:*

MD5:101ba3ea053480bb5d957ef37c06b5edDate first seen:2008-03-30 23:29:00 (UTC)Date last seen:2011-01-23 03:22:29 (UTC)Detection ratio:0/43recorded 0/43 for infections (couldn't locate any other details)

Frank......
MD5:101ba3ea053480bb5d957ef37c06b5edDate first seen:2008-03-30 23:29:00 (UTC)Date last seen:2011-01-23 03:22:29 (UTC)Detection ratio:0/43


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, *wininit.exe *seems legit. It's the file that was showing as a probable cause in your minidump file.

However, one minidump isn't enough to establish a consistency.


----------



## zippity_dd (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi my friend, 

I came across this list of pending crash reports for Moxilla firefox. I don't know if this will be any help in discovering my browser problem. I'm attaching a zip of a kind of minidump (I think).


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Sorry, I can't make anything out of your minidump.

What exactly is happening with Firefox? The program won't open at all, or you simply can't connect to any Web page with it?


----------



## zippity_dd (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi, what happens is the browser does not open at all. But in task manager under processes, it shows firefox as working. I attempted to reinstall and also to upgrade from Mozilla, and the downloaded windows all functioned as you'd expect, but there were no downloaded setup files anywhere. Hitting RUN instead of SAVE simply didn't function at all. It seems like some kind of blockade of firefox by microsoft explorer or IE, maybe? Other downloads (and uploads) function with no glitches.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Have you tried ending or killing the process in the Task Manager and restarting Firefox?

Have you tried Firefox in Safe Mode (without Add-ons)?

*How to Start Firefox in Safe Mode*


----------



## zippity_dd (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey, many thanks. I never noticed that safemode for Firefox before, you suggestion worked. Thanks a lot. Frank.....


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You'll now have to determine which add-on is faulty.


----------

